# Suche grafikkarte für full-hd



## Michaelthorton (4. August 2011)

*Suche grafikkarte für full-hd*

HALLO
ich habe mich entschlossen mir eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen da ich mir einen 27 Zoll Full-Hd Monitor gekaufthabe.
Ich möchte in der Lage sein Metro 2033 mit möglist allen Details flüssig (30 Fps) spielen zu können.
Nvidia oder Ati ist mir egal.
Der Kühler sollte aber sehr leise oder leise sein.
Vorallem soll das Preis/-Leistungsverhältniss stimmen.
VIELEN DANK IM VORRAUS!!!


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2011)

Mal anders gefragt: was hattest Du bisher für eine Karte, und was für eine CPU hast Du? Was für ein Netztteil hast Du? Und was kannst Du ausgeben? Eine AMD 6870 zB wäre bei Preis-Leistung sehr gut, ansonsten - wenn das Budget reicht - wäre eine Nvidia GTx 570 eine gute Sache. Alles drüber ist bei Preis-Leistung schlecht. Dazwischen gäb es noch eine Nvidia GTX 560 Ti (wichtig: nicht ohne "Ti"! ) oder AMD 6950, und vereinzelt vlt. noch eine Nvidia GTx 460 oder 470.


----------



## Michaelthorton (5. August 2011)

Ich hatte bis jetzt eine Radeon 3870(3 Jahre alt).
Ich habe einen Athlon 64 x2 mit 2,61 gigahertz
und ein 400Watt Be Quiet Straight Power E8 Netzteil.
Ich möchte maximal 230 Euro ausgeben.


----------



## Michaelthorton (5. August 2011)

Gibt es eine leise Karte die 30 Fps bei Metro 2033 erreicht.
Es darf aber kein Triple-Slot-Kühler sein.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2011)

Also, meine AMD 6870 von Sapphire ist echt sehr leise, ich merke nicht, dass die "Gas gibt" beim Spielen, und ich hab ansonsten im PC auch nur 2 Gehäuselüfter mit 800 und 1200 U/min sowie einen ebenfalls leisen Scythe Samurai ZZ als CPU-Kühler. Meteo 2033 spiele ich problemlos flüssig, aber nicht mit allem auf maximum, denn das ist bei Metro eher eine Art "demo", da sollte man nicht meinen, das flüssig spielen können zu "müssen" - von der Sapphire gibt es mehrere, ich meine ich hab diese: Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11179-09-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

Aber auch diese Asus soll recht leise sein: ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 2x DisplayPort (90-C1CPZ0-L0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

Die nächstbessere wäre eine Nvidia 560 Ti ab 180€, aber mehr als eine 6870 wäre für Deine CPU an sich auch Quatsch, vielleicht "bremst" die CPU sogar schon die 6870 stark aus, vor allem bei Metro, was ja auch stark CPU-Power braucht. Zudem können die 400W für eine stärkere Karte auch zu wenig sein, selbst für die 6870 kann es knapp werden. Was für ein Mainboard hast Du denn?


----------



## Adamanthul (5. August 2011)

Ich wage mal zu bezweifeln, dass du mit _nur_ einer neuen Grafikkarte auf maximalen Details spielen können wirst, dein Prozessor liegt gerade so an der Minimum-Grenze und Metro2033 ist mit (wirklich) maximalen Einstellungen unglaublich hardwarefordernd zumal du ja ohne zu tief in die .ini Dateien einzugreifen nur zwischen verschiedenen voreingestellten Qualitätsstufen wechseln kannst.


----------



## Michaelthorton (5. August 2011)

ALSO WELCHE HD 6870 soll ich mir jetzt kaufen apropos spiele ich auf einem 22 zoll monitor mit 1680x1050 auflösung


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2011)

Also, ich würd die von Asus nehmen, die ist in jedem Falle leise und etwas preiswerter als die Sapphire.


----------



## Michaelthorton (6. August 2011)

Ich kauf mir jetzt diese :
XFX Radeon HD 6870 HD-687A-ZDBC GDDR5 PCIe 2xDVI/HDMI/2x miniDP - Retail
Mein Kumpel sagt die ist sehr sehr leise.
ABER DANKE FÜR EURE HILFE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. August 2011)

Eine HD 6870 ist für Metro in FUll-HD und max Details aber ETWAS zu wenig - vor allem wenn man die Physik auf max stellt. 

Und auch der alte X2 wird mit Metro etwas überfordert sein.


----------



## Michaelthorton (11. August 2011)

Es sind keine 1920 x 1080 mehr sondern 1680 x 1050
physix funktioniert doch mit einer radeon doch garnicht oder etwa doch ???


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2011)

Vlt meint er damit Deine CPU, die Physikeffekte mitberechnen muss ^^  Mehr als eine 6870 wüäre für Deine CPU aber eben rausgeschmissenes Geld, wie schon gesagt. Haste die Karte denn jetzt schon?


----------



## Michaelthorton (11. August 2011)

ich habe die karte noch nicht!!!
wollte mir aber auch einen neuen prozessor kaufen 1055t oder 955 be


----------



## Michaelthorton (11. August 2011)

ich kann es aber mit direct x10 und allen einstellungen in 1680 x 1050 schon spielen , möchte aber für die zukunft gerüstet sein!!!


----------



## Michaelthorton (11. August 2011)

also für full hd


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2011)

Kauf Dir KEINEN Sixcore, die sind in Spielen nicht besser als gleichgetaktete Quadcores, kosten aber deutlich mehr. Für einen X4 955 oder 965 wäre eine 6870 passend, aber auch eine 6950 oder auch Nvidia GTx 570 kann man nehmen - nach oben ist das quasi offen, die CPU ist gut genug für die stärksten Karten. Klar: mit nem core i5-2500k hast Du dann noch mehr FPS, aber es ist nicht so, dass ein X4 955/965 die Graka ausbremst

und vorher natürlich sicherstellen, ob Dein Board zu der CPU kompatibel ist. Und auch bedenken, dass der Quad + eine starke Karte deutlich mehr Strom brauchen bei Last als Dein jetziges System


----------



## Michaelthorton (11. August 2011)

ich hab ein bios update auf mein m3a78-em am2+ board geflashed damit kann ich auch am3 cpus nutzen


----------

